# Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2006)

Hallo! #h 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und auch besonders Salzwassererfahrungen mit den Rollen Ryobi Ecusima, Tubertini Sirio und Spro Passion (u.ä.) gemacht? Die sind ja noch ziemlich neu.

Diese sind die Einsteigermodelle OHNE den Tuff-Body der Vollmetallrollen von Ryobi (Zauber,Applause)+den ganzen Clones, liegen preislich nochmal deutlich darunter bei der Hälfte und sehen locker nach dem gleichen Niveau aus, wie andere Rollenhersteller ihre Kunststoffmodelle anbieten. Erkennbar an dem normalen kleinen Schnurlaufröllchenhalter.
Als Einsteigerrollen oder für kleines Budget wären die eigentlich genial.

Wer weiß was? #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Ich nix weiss, aber wenn ich mir die Herstellerbeschreibungen so durchlese, dann würde ich sagen....bei guter Pflege.....zwei Jahre....je nach Einsatzhäufigkeit im Salzwasser...kann aber auch weniger sein, oder mehr....wie gesagt.....gute Pflege und EInsatzhäufigkeit......
Und bei dem Kurs sin zwei Jahre doch schon wirklich gut.....


Wenn die Rollen denn wirklich das halten, was die Beschreibung verspricht.....#h


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

ich habe eine Passion 740 seit letztem Herbst und bislang hat sie vom BB Dorsche und eine MeFo, außerdem gefaulenzte Zanderz gut überstanden - als Zweitrolle mit dem Abspruch "viel Rolle für wenig Kohle" kann ich sie empfehlen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hamburgerjung (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

moin........hab mir letzte woche die ecusima gekauft.........macht mir für die flocken auch einen recht soliden eindruck !.....allerdings hab ich sie noch nicht im einsatz gehabt....ich schätze mal das wir erst nächstes wochenende was werden.....!! bin aber auch mal gespannt was hier die leute dazu sagen.....da ich wegen der rolle auch schon einen thread eröffnet hatte.....sich aber keiner gemeldet hat !


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Wieviel solln die denn kosten ?
N Kollege von mir sucht noch ne Rolle zum Spinnfischen , aber für ne Arc reicht seine Kohle nicht ...


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin miteinander,

wer Ryobi kennt (und die anderen zwei sind nichts anderes) sollte alle Zweifel beiseite schieben - gute Qualität, saubere Verarbeitung, haltbar.
Schaut Euch mal die Handwerksmaschinen von Ryobi an - das weisste wofür du dein Geld ausgegeben hast.

Petri & all times tight lines|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

in der Gummitanke wird die 740er Passion für ~30 Pi€pen gedealt :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Genau dieser Preis ist nämlich richtig gut.  

Ist doch ein gutes Stück unter den Preisen der Arcs+Co, und wenn jemand dafür das Geld nicht hat oder ausgeben mag, dann hat er das einfach nicht. So eine einfachere Alternative ist dann schon sehr gut. 
Ich meine man muß mal genau schauen: 
Die haben eine Titankantenspule (Passion wohl nicht), einen Airbail und angeschrägten Röllchenhalter wie Top-Modelle von Daiwa. Das Gehäuse sieht vom Prinzip aus wie bei den Arcs, nur dickerer Fuß und so. Ne CNC-Kurbel dafür bei der Passion. Wenn die aus der gleichen Montage kommen wie die großen, dann kann da höchstens mal ne Schraube locker sein 

@MichaelB
Du bist wohl (mal wieder) der Early-Adopter und Hardcore-Tester! #6
Wurde die denn schon ordentlich getaucht?

@hamburgerjung
Machen wir jetzt hier, die mal verhackstücken


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

getaucht habe ich das Teilchen noch nicht... und wenn schon, dann gibt es nach dem Einsatz eben eine noch gründlichere Süßwasserdusche #6 

Kommenden Samstag ist die Rolle beim BB-Cup an Sergio Tübingen ausgeliehen :m 

Wenn bei den Arcs steht, daß sie eine CNC Kurbel haben, dann sagt das nix über die Qualität der Kurbel aus #d  die Aussage ist nur die, daß die Kurbel nicht per Hand sondern automatisch gefräst worden ist - und heutzutage werden ALLE Teile automatisch hergestellt, Handarbeit kann niemand bezahlen.
Also nicht von solch Schlagwörtern blenden lassen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht von solch Schlagwörtern blenden lassen :g


Geht doch darum daß die eine blanke Alustabkurbel hat (die immer als CNC-Kurbel auftaucht).
Finden viele besser und moderner, ich mag sowas auch lieber.
Die ist doch nun nicht etwa hohl oder so?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Sind denn wirklich nur so wenige davon überhaupt im Einsatz und nimmt die kaum jemand im Meer?


----------



## MichaelB (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

ob die Kurbel innen hohl ist werde ich lieber nicht untersuchen |rolleyes 

Nach dem Einsatz letzten Samstag bei ordentlich Gischt klang die Rolle heute irgendwei komisch... trocken... ich hab sie mal zerlegt, werde alle Stellen neu fetten und dann weiter sehn.
Eine "reine Salwasser-Rolle" scheint sie nicht zu sein...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

@MichaelB
hm, du hattest die Rolle aber vorher noch überhaupt nicht neu gefettet oder geölt? Die Magerfettung läßt dann grüßen.

Mit der Kurbel meinte ich, ob es ein Vollrundstab oder nur ein gegossenes U-Profil wäre.

Bei der Schwesterrolle Ryobi Ecusima wird in den Beschreibungen so getan, als wenn die in die WFT-Ryobi-Penn Meerespalette paßt.

Habe mir heute eine Ecusima (oberstes Bild in #1) bestellt, wegen der Titanspulenkante und der nicht aufgebrachten Latexbeschichtung. Freue mich schon drauf die in gleicher Größe mit meiner 8300 zu vergleichen. 

Mal sehen, der Preis ist jedenfalls heiß mit 33 EUR für eine 3er und 35 EUR für eine 4er und das (fast) ohne Versandkosten   Mit sich schon beim einfachen Kurbeln verwindenden 08/15 Plastikbombern mag ich auch an irgendeiner unwichtigeren Rute nicht mehr fischen.


----------



## MichaelB (13. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

in der sicheren Annahme, eine einsatzfertige Rolle zu kaufen, habe ich das Teilchen natürlich NICHT gefettet - trotz des Preises kann man das m.E. erwarten.

Die Rücklaufsperre ist nach dem letzten Einsatz nicht mehr so gut drauf...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Das mit dem nachfetten ist leider auch bei den Arcs Nötig ... 
Das schöne dran ist das  dadurch (zumindest theoretisch) die Garantie verfällt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem nachfetten ist leider auch bei den Arcs Nötig ...


Ja, aber nicht nur denen. Das bekommen im Moment alle Hersteller INKLUSIVE Shimano dermaßen spartanisch und mies hin ;+ 



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das schöne dran ist das  dadurch (zumindest theoretisch) die Garantie verfällt .


Wirklich eine interessante Frage. |kopfkrat  
Ist das nicht ähnlich wie bei einem PC zu sehen? Also bestimmungsgemäßer Wechselgebrauch? 
An den Kurbeln und Spulen und Bremsen wird ja auf jeden Fall herumgeschraubt, Spulen gewechselt usw. Schnurlaufröllchenreinigung ist bei manchen Wassern nach einem Fischtag bitter notwendig. Eine Wartung und Fettung ist auch notwendig, steht in den Beilagen oft auch so drin. Totales Schraubverbot kann es da nicht geben.

Sicherlich würde ein Händler/Hersteller aber die Garantieleistung ablehnen, wenn ungeeignetes Schmiermittel eingefüllt wurde, dadurch eine Kunststoffrolle aufquillt, der Lack beschädigt/angelöst wurde oder das ganze nicht mehr läuft durch Absetz/Verharzungsreaktiionen, das wäre für mich schon klar. Auch Montagefehler und Zerstörungen sind möglich, klaro.


Zu der Qualitätsfrage der Einsteigerrollen ist mir bei Ryobi Angeboten noch aufgefallen, das Applause/Zauber/Excia mit Edelstahlkugellagern beworben werden, während die Ecusima mit "Prazisionskugellagern" geliefert werden soll. Wär ja schon klar was das bedeutet. mal sehen ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Also zumindest der Händler bei dem ich gekauft hatte , hat mir das so erklärt das die Garantie verfällt wenn man die Rolle selbst auseinandernimmt .

Sagte allerdings auch das das relativ schwachsinnig ist und er sich trotzdem drum kümmert das die Rolle umgetauscht/repariert wird wenn was kaputt geht .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

So, habe gestern eine Ryobi Ecusima 3000 in die Finger bekommen. :g 
und gleich mal mit meiner Blue Arc 8300 verglichen.
Man sieht deutlich, daß die Ecusima ein vereinfachter Plastikclone der Applause/BlueArc7/8 ist. Einige Dinge konnte ich schon mal ermitteln:

Plus +
======
+ gleiche Bauart, Rotor, Gehäuse
+ Titankantenspule
+ dicker leichter Hohlbügel
+ Schnurlaufröllchenhalter mit Schräge zum Bügel wie bei den anderen großen Rollen
+ Schnurlaufröllchen selbst sehr gut gemacht
+ Der Umlauf wird bei offenem Bügel gehemmt
+ Bremse ist erstklassig, läßt sich noch (!) stammer als bei der BlueArc einstellen, straffer und gleichmäßiger Ablauf.
+ Kurbel läßt sich mit den Arcs (vice versa) tauschen 
+ 2 Kunststoffspulen dabei, z.B. super für die Erstausrüstung von Juniors, wo man die Titankantenspule besser erstmal wegpackt 
+ Klappkurbelmechanismus ist schnell und stabil
+ Die Spule sitzt mit einem kleinen Kugellager in der Auflage wie bei den Arcs, wackel und kippelfrei
+ Das Rotorspiel ist wie bei den Arcs ganz gering und fast vollkommen eliminiert, echt sensationell für eine Kunststoffrolle.

Minus -
======
- Klappkurbel (Modell 2006) läuft etwas unrund im Feeling, vor allem wegen diesem neuen schrägen T-Griff
- Spulen passen nicht ganz identisch zu den Arcs, drauf ja, aber die Umlaufkappe ist etwas länger und folglich der Wickelpunkt nicht gleich.
- Der Schnurlaufröllchenhalter ist gewöhnlich, nicht so massiv wie bei den Arcs
- Die Halter und Abdeckungen am Rotor sind alle gewöhnlich von außen geschraubt, nicht verdeckt von innen wie bei den Arcs
- Der Dichtungsgummiring der Arcs auf der Bremsschraube fehlt bei der Ecusima, also nicht wassergedichtete Bremse, könnte man aber nachrüsten.
- Wackeligkeit her vom Kunststoffgehäuse ist nur beim Rollenfuß zu merken.
- Die Schmierung ist sehr mangelhaft und nachbesserungsbedürftig, das ist so nix und fühlt sich kratzig an.
- Das Getriebe läuft nicht sahnig zart.

So im ersten Überblick kann man sagen:
Ein vereinfachter Kunststoffclone der Applause/BlueArc zum halben Preis. Gut für alle Sekundäranwendungen, als Fulltime-Spinnrolle ist aber klar: ab BlueArc aufwärts! #6 

Im Vergleich zu den Einsteiger-Shimanos Hyperloop/Alivio/Catana/Nexave und einer Daiwa Sweepfire ist der Klassenunterschied der Ecusima aber schon merklich und demzufolge die bessere Wahl. Die Exage hätte evtl. die salzwasserfesten ARB-Kugellager voraus, aber ist ansonsten auch vollkommen unterlegen zur Ecusima. Bei Preisen ab ~30 EUR ist die Rolle so wie sie aus der Packung kommt auf jeden Fall schon mal eine (Preis)Revolution für die Süßwasserangellei und bestimmt eine klasse Matchrolle, Forellenrutenrolle und Einsteigerhechtrolle.

Die Spro Passion hat eine Spule ohne Titankante, deutlich die bessere/schönere Kurbel (BlueArc9) und einen Gehäusebezug. Mit der Kurbel der Passion und einer Nachfettung wäre die Ecusima schon richtig gut.


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

nachdem ich die Passion ob ihrer Schwergängigkeit und trockener Geräusche nach der ersten Belly-Tour mit ordentlich Welle und Gischt zerlegt und gefettet hatte, fing die Rücklaufsperre an, herum zu zicken... ging... ging nicht... ging... ging nicht... 
Gestern dann zur Gummitanke gedüst und: ging dauerhaft |kopfkrat die Rolle lag allerdings auch den Tag über im warmen Auto |znaika: nachdem das Teilchen dann ein paar Stunden im Keller wieder abgekühlt war fing das Gezicke der Rücklaufsperre erneut an #c 
Jetzt liegt das Teilchen zerlegt in WD40 um das anscheinend zu dicke Fett aus der Sperre auszuwaschen, es war nämlich in zerlegtem Zustand ganz deutlich zu beobachten, daß die klitzekleine Feder, die die Rücklaufsperre zurück zieht, einfach zu schwach für eine Fettfüllung ist |thinkerg: 

Die ganze Aktion läuft bei mir nach wie vor unter der Überschrift "Versuch mit günstiger Rolle macht kluch" - für mich hat die Passion aber aufgrund ihrer im Gegensatz zur Arc sehr dürftigen Abdichtung als Belly-Rolle nahezu ausgedient, so wie es ausschaut ist das eher ein Teilchen für´s (gemäßigte) Süßwasserangeln.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt liegt das Teilchen zerlegt in WD40 um das anscheinend zu dicke Fett aus der Sperre auszuwaschen, es war nämlich in zerlegtem Zustand ganz deutlich zu beobachten, daß die klitzekleine Feder, die die Rücklaufsperre zurück zieht, einfach zu schwach für eine Fettfüllung ist |thinkerg:


 Jupp #6 sag ich ja immer, die 08/15-Fette sind da sogar richtig gefährlich, wenn bei sehr kaltem Wetter diese plötzlich beim Angeln diesen Aussetzereffekt des Rücklaufsperrenlager produzieren. Natürlich genau dann, wenn gerade der Fisch des Lebens dran ist |rolleyes 

Ich sehe das mit der weitaus besseren Salzwassereignung einer Arc auch so, da ist das den Mehrpreis auch locker wert.


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

es war ja keine o8/15 Schmatze, sondern Molykote-Fett, welches auch an Verbrennungsmotoren zum Einsatz kommt... von dem Effekt an der Rücklaufsperre wußte ich bis gestern nix #c 

How ever, ich finde es schon interessant, wie wir hier die günstigen Rollen testen und Ergebnisse vorliegen haben um dann Vergleiche ziehen zu können #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zopenhunter (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> es war ja keine o8/15 Schmatze, sondern Molykote-Fett, welches auch an Verbrennungsmotoren zum Einsatz kommt... von dem Effekt an der Rücklaufsperre wußte ich bis gestern nix #c
> 
> ...



Hehe, wenn Du mal eine Shimano-Rolle zerlegst, wirst Du sehen, dass auf der Rücklaufsperre in Englisch groß "Kein Fett" aufgedruckt ist 

PS: Molykote ist doch nur ein Markenname, oder? Sagt also nix darüber aus, ob das Fett für Angelrollen geeinget ist...


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

meine Shimanos mußte ich noch nicht zerlegen  

Ernsthaft kein Fett an der Rücklaufsperre? Ich habe mal gelernt, daß gut fährt wer auch gut schmiert...

Molykote ist fürwahr keine hinweisende Bezeichnung "Für Angelrollen geeignet" sondern nur ein Hinweis auf den Inhalt - sollte ja auch nur heißen, daß ich keine Margarine genommen habe  

Beim drüber Nachdenken fiel mir ein, daß von meinen beiden Spro The Rock Tuf Body ( bei Übergabe um die 0°C ) die eine auch mit der Rücklaufsperre herum zickte, sich das aber mit Erreichen von Raumtemperatur gab... sollte es sich evl um eine generelle Krankheit günstiger Rollen aus dem Hause Spro handeln?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Beim drüber Nachdenken fiel mir ein, daß von meinen beiden Spro The Rock Tuf Body ( bei Übergabe um die 0°C ) die eine auch mit der Rücklaufsperre herum zickte, sich das aber mit Erreichen von Raumtemperatur gab... sollte es sich evl um eine generelle Krankheit günstiger Rollen aus dem Hause Spro handeln?


Eher um eien Krankheit günstiger einfach gebauter Sperrlager, die z.T. ja auch Kunstoffkomponenten enthalten und verschiedene Dehnung dann besonders gut klemmt. Shimano hat die Lager schon in einer Rolle der alten 4000er Generation wie z.B. Nexave FB sehr groß ausgelegt, und trotz viel Kunststoff halten die gut, sind ja auch fast so groß im Durchmesser wie der ganze Rotor, schätz mal so aus der Erinnerung 3-3,5cm.

Diese "Dingelchen" Sperrlager für günstige Rollen sind etwa 1,5-2cm groß und haben dünne Wälzchen um die 2-2,5mm in Kunststoff+Stahlringen.

Was auf jeden Fall an dem Sperrwalzenlager wichtig ist:

- Korrosionschutz durch passendes Öl und Fett, sonst bappt das ruckzuck fest, ein bischen Oberflächenrost läst die Walzen gleich rumzicken. Wie das mit dem Kunststoff da ist |kopfkrat 
- Leichtgängie Schmierung, so daß die Walzen nicht gehemmt und verklemmt werden, müssen tadellos mitgenommen werden.
- Dehnungsprobleme bei Kälte (oder Hitze?), die das Rückwärtsklemmen ganz verhindern können, durch mixed Material noch schlimmer
- Überdehnen besonders der Kunststoffhalteringe und sowas durch zuviel Kraftwirkung, besonders bei den kleinen mit Kunststoff.


----------



## MichaelB (28. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

das Fett ist wieder raus aus der Rücklaufsperre und schon kann die lütte Feder den Lagerrollenkäfig zurück ziehen, so daß die Sperre nun funzt #

Übermorgen darf die Passion wieder mit auf´s BB  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## KHof (29. April 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Hallo!
Dieses Rumgezicke mit der Rücklaufsperre bei kaltem Wetter ist auch normal bei Rollen am Ende ihrer Laufzeit - und das markenunabhängig. Das kommt von der Abnutzung der Sperrlager und sicher auch von dauerhafter Verdreckung.
Ich hab ne ganze Sammlung älterer Rollen, die nur noch im Sommer auf Forellen taugen. Soviel Forellenangeln geht gar nicht.
Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

zwei BB-Trips später gibt die Passion nun fies mahlende Geräusche von sich... ich denke mal, das Thema Billg-Rolle auf dem BB hat sich für mich erledigt |uhoh: 
Sie dreht zwar immer noch recht leicht, ich habe aber keinen Bock, nach jedem Ausflug das Teilchen zu zerlegen #d 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

@ MB

Versuch es mal mit ein paar zusätzlichen Tropfen "guten" Nähmaschienenöl  , hilft fast immer #6


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

mag ja sein, daß das kurzfristig hilft - wenn ein Getriebe anfängt zu mahlen, dann ist da in der Regel aber mehr im Argen und es hilft häufig nur eine umfangreichere Reparatur |uhoh: das lohnt bei dem Teilchen erstens nicht, zweitens hatte ich sie gestern Abend zerlegt und keine trockene Stelle entdecken können... in diesem Fall hilft glaub ich wegwerfen und gegen eine Arc tauschen am dauerhaftesten #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Dann deckt sich deine Mittelfristerfahrung ja mit den Verkaufsangaben und den Analysen, daß die Kunststoffbilligrollenserie Ecusima und Passion eben nicht salzwassergeeignet sind, hauptsächlich wegen den Lagern und mangelnden Dichtungen halt. Die gehören rein ans Süßwasser als Sekundärrolle. :g 

Eine Um/Aufrüstung mit besseren Teilen macht auch nicht richtig Sinn, da es unter <60 EUR eine BlueArc gibt usw. und man an besseren Teilen die Differenz schnell voll hat. Normale Kugellager könnte man ja noch günstiger organisieren, aber mit dem Sperrlager und den Dichtungen sehe ich schwarz. Ein passender O-Ring an der Bremsschraube sorgt auch nicht für wirklich mehr Dichtung ala Arcs.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

Fazit: ein weiterer Beweis, daß billig kaufen in der Regel teurer wird - den Schrott muß man zeitnah entsorgen und kauft dann Qualität.

Ausnahme: Auslaufmodelle #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moinsen...

Durch diesen Thread angeregt, habe ich eben meine noch ungefischte RedArc 10400 aufgemacht und reingeschaut: Magermixmotor sach ich ma... 
Das Schneckenrad war sehr trocken, einzig der Wormshaft sah einigermaßen gut geschmiert aus! In die Rücklaufsperre kamen vorsichtshalber noch 2 Dröppel Nähmaschinenöl, der Rest wurde mit salzwasserbeständigem Kugellagerfett geschmiert!
Eine 2 Minuten-Wartung ist nicht verkehrt!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Magermixmotor sach ich ma...
> Das Schneckenrad war sehr trocken, einzig der Wormshaft sah einigermaßen gut geschmiert aus! In die Rücklaufsperre kamen vorsichtshalber noch 2 Dröppel Nähmaschinenöl, der Rest wurde mit salzwasserbeständigem Kugellagerfett geschmiert!
> Eine 2 Minuten-Wartung ist nicht verkehrt!!


Jepp, sach ich ja auch immer!  Die größte Macke der Arcs ist das wenige Schmiermittel.


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

also meine BlueArc 8200, die ich letzten Mai gekauft habe, war ausreichend gefettet...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> also meine BlueArc 8200, die ich letzten Mai gekauft habe, war ausreichend gefettet...


Hi Michael! 
ausreichend = Note 4 ? 

Also die Schmierung ab Werk würde ich je nach Exemplar mit Note 3 bis 4 bezeichnen, also nicht gerade 5. 
Das ist weit weg von einer Note 1 bis 2, die man mit einer wirklich guten Schmierung erreichen tut.


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

also gut, auf einer Skala von 1-6 würde ich die Schmierung ab Werk, so wie ich mich heute an die Kontrolle letztes Jahr erinnere, mal mit einer glatten 2 bezeichnen  

Eine ausreichende Schmierung gewährleistet, daß an allen zu schmierenden Teilen hinreichend Schmierstoff ist/gelangt |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

@MichaelB
Muß da nochmal einhaken, da ich in den letzten Abenden einige Arcs und auch die Ryobi Ecusima zerlegt habe: So schlecht ist die wirklich nicht (demzufolge wohl auch der Passion's Clone), die ist sehr gleich zu einer BlueArc der SG-Versionen aufgebaut und hat positive Überraschungen. Erstmal sind die 3 Hauptkugellager doppelt versiegelte Stahlkugellager auch mit sehr großer Härte wie bei einer Arc, aber ohne zertifizierenden Aufdruck und damit Noname, eben nicht sowas wie CRBB-alike wie bei den großen Modellen. Aber sehr dicht und damit locker besser als das offene Billig-ARB, was Shimano in den Exage und Co. verkauft, da kann das Wasser nämlich locker voll rein |gr: .
Ich lege meine gedichteten Kugellager nach dem Abwischen einige Stunden in Motoröl, funzt super, ein wenig geht rein.

Schwachstelle an der Ecusima scheint mir nur der Schnurlaufröllchenhalter - also der Winkelhebel zu sein, der ist so weich wie bei Billigrollen. Das Röllchen selber ist groß, etwas anders unsymetrisch geformt (als bei Arcs) und die Anschrägung zum Bügel ist nett gemacht - vollkommen unüblich bei Billigrollen.

Die Rücklaufsperre: nachdem ich eine ganze Reihe auseinandergenommen habe, war ich nun gespannt was die Ecusima wirklich drin hat: genau das, was alle Ryobis und Arcs auch drin haben: PE-Käfig mit 8 Hartmetallwalzen in einem vieleckigen Rahmenstahlblech. Das ist bis auf geringfügige Oberflächenunterschiede vom drüberliegenden Collar und dem Walzenkäfig selber die gleiche Technik. Und die ist gegen mangelhafte Schmierung anfällig! #h 

Mal so pauschal gesagt (ohne absoluten Anspruch wegen der kleinen Stichprobe 2/2): Ryobi orginal fettet besser, ungefähr 5 mal !  mehr Fett drin.
Bei der Ecusima war auch die silbergraue Buchse oben am Sperrlager, die mit ihrem Nocken die Rücklaufsperre (Käfig) betätigt und von der Schaltachse von hinten durchgehend bewegt wird, voll mit Fett eingestrichen #6 - und überhaupt konnte man erkennbare Fettwülste sehen, wo bei den Spros Fehlanzeige und gleich viel mehr schwarzer Abrieb in den Dünnfettbahnen zu erkennen war. (Iiiiiih pfui!)

Also ich sag mal: Deine Passion (ich gehe von weitgehender Baugleichheit aus) hat ihre Rücklaufsperrenmacke entweder wegen (auch Deiner) mangelhaften Fettung oder der PE-Käfig ist einfach auf (wie KHof das schon anmerkte). Die Walzen werden wohl noch fit sein, außer sie wären extrem angegammelt. Mit einem neuen PE-Käfig und wirklich ordentlicher Fettung wie mit meinem Öl-Fettgemisch schnurrt das alles 1a bei so einer Rolle, auch wenn die Walzen damit voll sind. War auch erst skeptisch, funzt aber an 4 Rollen 1aaaaa und gestern auch den ganzen abend lang am Wasser mit meiner "neuen" Superleichtlauf-RedArc ausprobiert, dat geit :m und 
wer da seine Rolle ein Stück fett-tuned wird viel mehr Freude und keine Korrosionsprobleme haben. Ein dickeres Dichtungsfett auf die relevanten Stellen wie Ansatz/Durchführung  des Rücklaufsperrenschalters hinten oder vorne am Flansch (vollkommen zuschmieren) oder am Kurbelansatz, wo man mit einer Klappkurbel mit einer geschlossenen Seite auch besser dasteht, da gibt es eine Menge Sachen, und nicht zuletzt die Rücklaufsperre voll "Pampe".


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

meine Passion hat keinerlei Probs mehr mit der Rücklaufsperre, seitdem ich das "dicke" Fett dort entfernt und statt dessen Käfig und Rollen mit WD40 benetzt habe - so schreib ich das seinerzeit auch  
Die Passion hat ein ganz anderes Problem, siehe ein paar Postings weiter zurück... ich werde sie trotzdem mal dem Händler meines Vertrauens zurück geben, vielleicht geht ja was - muß nicht dringend eine Reparatur sein  

Die Rollen in den Rücklaufsperren sind aber kein Hartmetall, das würde zu schnell korrodieren und wäre zudem viel zu teuer - es handelt sich um gehärteten Stahl :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Aber sag nochmal was, ob die Kugellager Probleme machten oder nicht. Da ist ja auf jeden Fall was eingespart worden.


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

so wie sich die Passion jetzt anhört sind es wohl die Lager... könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, daß nach ein/zwei Salzwasserduschen einfach Feierabend ist wenn die Lager eben eher eine B-Qualität aufweisen.
Ich werde nachher nochmal demontieren, am ausgebauten Lager lässt sich ein Schaden ja bestens erfühlen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

seziert und als Schuldigen für die fiesen Geräusche entlarvt: das Lager an der Rotorachse |krach:  schon mit ganz leichtem Einsatz von Druckluft läuft da die braune Sauce raus... |uhoh: 

Hat schon mal jemand gechekct, ob man die Lager von Rolle mit Lagern aus der Industrie tauschen kann? SKF würde mir als Hersteller einfallen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## donlotis (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

@AngelDet

Wenn man Deine Beiträge zu verschieden Rollen liest, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass Du ein echter Rollen-Chirurg bist! #6

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Das wäre auch mal ein passender Nick für Dich: Rollen-Chirurg


----------



## Mefotom (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe einige Kugellager an Rollen ausgetauscht, und das waren alles Normlager.

Ich habe meine neuen aus einem Modellbauladen, die waren für Modellautos.

Das sind richtig gute Lager.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin,

ich schätze mal auch, daß man die Lager an den Rollen gegen Lager aus der Industrie tauschen kann - wobei sich dann allerdings ernsthaft die Frage stellt, ob man nicht lieber gleich eine qualitativ hochwertigere Rolle kaufen sollte, statt einen Billg-Clone zu pimpen... die Teilchen haben eben auch noch andere Schwachstellen, die "richtige" Rollen nicht aufweisen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Deine Beiträge zu verschieden Rollen liest, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass Du ein echter Rollen-Chirurg bist! #6


Na, den Eindruck könnte man schon bekommen :q , wenn man ganz dicht vor einer Rolle blinzelnd sitzt - Lampe davor - und mit Pinzette oder Zahnarztwerkzeug in einer RedArc die Zahnräder und Scheibchen justiert. Ist dann auch sowas wie eine Herz-Op ! :m 

Macht mir Spaß, an sowas mal herumzufrickeln und -experimentieren und dann die Erfolge oder Mißerfolge zu spüren.

Ich bleib aber glaub ich erstmal lieber bei meinem alten Nick


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon mal jemand gechekct, ob man die Lager von Rolle mit Lagern aus der Industrie tauschen kann? SKF würde mir als Hersteller einfallen...


Klar geht das, entweder wie Mefotom das mit Modellbaukugellagern macht, oder man wendet sich gleich an die Profis - was besonders als Maschinenbauer einfacher sein sollte. Auf mein telefonisches Nachfragen bekam ich damals die Auskunft, das fast alles geht und ich müßte halt mal vorbeikommen. Da ich vorher erstmal ganz viele Lager ausmessen und daher ausbauen wollte  - verschob sich das.
Bei feinen Altrollen hat man sowieso keine andere Wahl der Restauration.

Müßte ich mal dran denken und eine Notizliste anfangen: 
Lagermaße: Außen, Innen und Dicke. Es gibt bestimmt noch einige bessere Qualitäten da zu holen, von wegen schnell rotierende Spezifikationen und so 

Die beiden großen Kugellager in jeder Rolle von den Ryobis und Spro Arcs (auch Gr.3+4) sind gleich. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich gerne halbseitig geschlossene Lager kaufen, also eine Seite offen und die andere Seite ganz dicht - zumindest für die Seitenlager am Großrad. Vorne das Flanschlager ist so eine Frage, ob man die Unterseite dicht genug behält. 

Wenn man die Lager auswaschen kann und wieder neu einlegt halten die praktisch ewig, die ganz offenen ziehen viel zu viel Dreck von außen und die beidseitig geschlossenen sind praktisch nicht sonderlich wartbar - lege ich aber in Öl ein und ein paar Luftblasen kommen heraus. Werde die evtl. wenn sie mal schlecht laufen auch mit Öl einkochen, das hilft auch öfter.


----------



## McRip (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Was denkt ihr heute über diese günstigen Rollen?
Danke!


----------



## Hooked (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Wäre echt nicht schlecht wenn Ihr mal eine Bestandsaufnahme macht. Ist ja immerhin schon ein Jahr her! 
Würde mich wirlich interessieren wie Ihr heute so zu den Arc´s steht? 
Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



Hooked schrieb:


> Würde mich wirlich interessieren wie Ihr heute so zu den Arc´s steht?


Also die Metall-Arcs (Tuffbody+Co) sind schon super, wenn auch eine gewisse Herausforderung an die persönlichen oder requirierten handwerklichen Fähigkeiten in der Rollenwartung besteht, denn da muß mehr Fett rein!

Die Passion ist bei MichaelB voll durchgefallen, die ist aber leider auch ein sehr billig gemachtes und extrem, abgestripptes Modell von Spro, rein für das Süßwasser.

Die Ryobi Ecusima ist schon mal in einigen Punkten besser. Wie sich die Lager im Salzwasser verhalten konnte bisher (incl. mir) keiner sagen. Die Rolle ist aber auch fast schon zu günstig.

Die besseren Metallbody-Rollen sind auf jeden Fall mit einer guten Fettung Meerestauglich, dazu gibt es viele positive Beispiele, und die Rolleneignung gerade für große Fische steht eigentlich außer Frage. Wenn die Fische richtig groß oder das Fischen schwer wird, dann sind die BlueArc und Applause Modelle mit dem Excenter für die Schnurverlegung so richtig die Pilkspezialisten, da sind tolle Kräfte für deftiges Fischen in so kleinen Rollen drin, das finde ich einfach gut! #6


----------



## Hooked (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Evtl. werde ich mir auch mal so eine Excenter-Rolle zulegen. Aber bei mir kommt zuerst die nächste Arc(WS) ins Haus. 
Habe übrigens schon sehr sehr häufig "richtige" Hänger gelöst und habe nichts vom verbiegen des WS gemerkt. Seitdem ich den thread gelesen habe gehe ich aber etwas vorsichtiger beim lösen vor. Ich glaube aber die Spule nach unten zu drehen (beim hänger lösen) ist bei keiner Rolle verkehrt. Habe meine rollen übrigens auch nach gefettet. War wirklich nötig!!! Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tipps.
Bis demnächst, Petri...


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Ich würde sagen wenn du wirklich was solides haben willst was auch länger als 3 jahre bei pflege hält würde ich sagen kauf ne vollmetall rolle wie die tica taurus ne arc rolle oder die tica splendor!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber die Spule nach unten zu drehen (beim hänger lösen) ist bei keiner Rolle verkehrt.


Das stimmt bei allen, da die Achse kürzer draußen heraussteht, und auf dem Wormshaft der Druck hinten an die unschädlichste und stabilste (kürzeste) Stelle geht.

Ich finde, daß ist nur wenig Aufwand und dafür bekommt man eine Menge sicheren Zugkraftbereich dazu.


----------



## Hooked (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

@AngelDet Ist es eigentlich richtig das man beim lösen von Hängern auch darauf achten sollte das das Schnurlaufröllchen innen, also am Blank ist? Hab das irgendwann mal gehört, bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das wirklich was bringt? Der Zug kommt doch dann nur von der anderen Seite oder?#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Du veränderst je nach Stellung des Röllchens schon die Wirkungsrichtung des Zuges und damit auch die Verwinderichtung.
Unten ist er Hebel auf den Rollenfuß am längsten, oben am kürzesten. Die Belastung des hinteren Rollenfußende+Rollenhalterschelle vermindert sich schon erheblich, wie man leicht mit einer Rolle mal ausprobieren kann.

Für den Fall der Fälle, also z.B. Wels an der Leichten Rute+Rolle kann das sehr entscheidend sein, guter Tip! #6

Beim Zerren an Hängern ist dann die zu bevorzugende Grundstellung: Spule möglichst weit drin, Schnurlaufröllchen wie in Wurfposition ganz oben. 
Die Zerschrotfestigkeit dürfte um ein mehrfaches höher sein.


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Stimmt! |kopfkrat Der Schnurwinkel ist ja dann auch anders. Also auch ein anderer Hebel! 
Habs eh meist so praktiziert. War mir nur nicht so sicher ob das wirklich was bringt. Muß es aber wohl, kann mich nicht über den Lauf der Rolle beklagen.


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

...und natürlich mal wieder vielen Dank!!!


----------



## donlotis (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



Hooked schrieb:


> Habe übrigens schon sehr sehr häufig "richtige" Hänger gelöst und habe nichts vom verbiegen des WS gemerkt. Seitdem ich den thread gelesen habe gehe ich aber etwas vorsichtiger beim lösen vor.



Hallo, ich löse (wenn es irgendwie möglich ist) einen Hänger nie über Rute und Rolle. Ich benutze dann immer ein Stück Holz o.ä., um dass ich die Schur 4 - 5 mal herumwickle, daran wird dann gezogen. Meine Rolle kriegt davon nichts mit!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Hooked (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin! 
Tue ich auch. Allerdings erst, wenn sich der Hänger garnicht mehr anders lösen lässt. Will doch meinen Köder möglichst zurück haben! Über die Rute kann ich den Köder meistens mit mehr gefühl lösen. Da reicht dann oft schon ein bischen zuppeln.
Wenn man mit mehr Kraft über den Stock oder Ast zieht, lösen sich manchmal auch noch die ganz hertnäckigen. Aber meistens reißt eher was ab. Zumindest bei mir so...


----------



## Hooked (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Habe früher auch schon öfter mal über die Rolle Hänger gelöst. Einfach die Rute mit der schnur in eine Linie bringen, die Rollenspule und den Bügel festhalten und ziehen. Hat der Rolle bisher nichts anhaben können. Allerdings sollen die Arc´s da nicht so stabil sein(Wormshaft verbiegt wohl). Seitdem ich davon gehört habe, bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.


----------



## henningcl (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber die Spule nach unten zu drehen (beim hänger lösen) ist bei keiner Rolle verkehrt.
> Bis demnächst, Petri...




hi
das ist egal ,wo sich die spule befindet, da der abstand der schnur zu dem eintrittsloch der spulenachse nicht verändert.

d.h. der hebel der spulenachse bleibt bei jeder stellung der spule gleich.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*



henningcl schrieb:


> hi
> das ist egal ,wo sich die spule befindet, da der abstand der schnur zu dem eintrittsloch der spulenachse nicht verändert.
> 
> d.h. der hebel der spulenachse bleibt bei jeder stellung der spule gleich.


Das ist auf der einen Seite außen am Rotor richtig, weil das Schnurlaufröllchen am Rotor sich ja nicht längs der Achse bewegt und die Schnur umgekehrt zur Spulenbewegung verlegt wird.
Die Achse bewegt sich aber in voller Länge, und vor allem weit aus dem Gehäuse heraus, das innere Ende der Achse ist dabei zu betrachten.

Was auch passiert, ist daß der Gegenhebel - das andere Stück der Achse - im Gehäuse einmal ganz lang und einmal ganz kurz ist. Mit dem minimalen Restspiel einer jeden Rolle kommt ein Druck über den kurzen Hebel der vornestehenden Achse bzw. des Mitnehmers in dem Falle mitten auf den Wormshaft, der ja die Abstützung des Mitnehmers der Achse führt. 

Gerade wenn dort wenig Spiel im Getriebe vorgesehen ist, kommt der Druck sehr stark an und der WS kann nicht ausweichen bzw. wenn er es doch tut, rappelt es minimal verbogen später. 

Wenn die Spule weit unten und der Mitnehmer innen ganz am Gehäuseende steht, stützt er sich auf die letzte Windung des WS gleich vor dem End(kugel)lager ab, und da kann der viel mehr Druck (von der Seite) aufnehmen.

Der lange Hebel der Achse innen vermindert auch den Innendruck, der durch den Zug angreifend an der Spule über die Achse außen anliegt. Also Achse ganz weit zurück.


----------



## Hooked (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones*

Moin!
Ja, der Abstand bleibt gleich. Aber die Spulenachse fährt nach oben aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Je mehr die Achse heraus kommt, um so länger wird auch der Hebel(da der Hebel innen ja kürzer wird) und desto weniger von der Achse wird innen seitlich Abgestützt.

Aber sowas in der Art sagte AngelDet ja schon.
Petri!


----------

